# John Deere 5603 will not move



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

This tractor jumped out of gear and the N light came on, stopped moving in any direction. 
It runs good and hydraulics all function , no burnt fuses that I've found . PTO turns 
I can hear a relay clicking when it's shifted out of Neutral to either direction ,
Thinking maybe a safety switch could be holding it out , 
Thanks for any help or advise ,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bertrrr, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

"Texas Jim" should be along here soon. He has (or had) a 5603 that wouldn't move a few years ago. Might be the same problem. He should be able to help you out.


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Bertrrr, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> "Texas Jim" should be along here soon. He has (or had) a 5603 that wouldn't move a few years ago. Might be the same problem. He should be able to help you out.


Thanks a bunch i'd love to get this thing moving again


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

My neighbor has a 5603 that stopped moving fwd & rev. Center hub in clutch stripped out. This 5603 has been repaired & is for sale for $25,000

I think Bertrrr's tractor problem may be an electrical(solenoid) problem BUT my knowledge of newer tractor's is very limited! Are any fault codes displayed? 

I personally don't like or will ever own an electronically controlled tractor.


----------

